# DangerousK's Road to Dangerous Size!



## DangerousK (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey everyone!

This is the first time I've ever made an online workout log before. It seems like an awesome way to keep track of my progress, and gain extra motivation as well as helping motivate others, so needless to say I'm really excited to get started! 

Since I'm new here, I figured I'd start off with a little info about myself. I'm 18 years old, and have dabbled with weightlifting for just over a year now, but only recently began getting serious about it. I was always a skinny kid until my eating habits started catching up with me, at which point it didn't take long before I started looking like the Michelin Man (haha).  Needless to say, I ended up becoming extremely, severely depressed about both the way I looked and the way I felt, and ended up going on a starvation diet in hopes of losing the weight. I eventually did lose a bunch of weight, almost all of which, unfortunately, was muscle. By the time that was all said and done, I was the absolute epitome of skinny-fat; probably 160 pounds at 25% body fat. Since then, through some half-hearted working out and dieting, I've managed to put on a little bit of muscle and drop some fat, but I'm still nowhere near where I'd like to be physique-wise and have decided it's time to go balls to the wall with my training and eating! My goals are basically to get as big and strong as possible, and with the extra motivation and ability to talk to the other members of this forum that starting this journal/log will give me, I'm as confident as ever that my goals will be achieved! 

Anyways, now it's time to get down to the important stuff. 

Stats (As of Sept. 19th, 2009)
Age - 18
Height - 6'
Weight - 168 lbs (Not my actual weight, but it's within a pound or two. I will update this tomorrow as soon as I have the ability to weigh myself)

Neck - 15"
Shoulders - 44 1/2"
Chest - 38 1/2"
Right Bicep - 13 1/4"
Left Bicep - 13"
Right Forearm - 10 6/8"
Left Forearm - 10 6/8"
Waist - 31"
Hips - 35"
Right Thigh - 22"
Left Thigh - 22"
Right Calf - 14 1/4"
Left Calf - 14 1/4"

Diet
For simplicity's sake, my diet will be essentially the same every day. I'll be eating roughly 4000 calories per day, the majority of which will be coming from the following foods: steak, lean ground beef, chicken, canned tuna, salmon, low-fat cottage cheese, protein powder, milk, oatmeal, brown rice, potatoes, fruits, vegetables and olive oil.

I will post a more detailed version of my diet up soon for everyone to check out and critique.

Training
My training is going to be based around all compound movements with some isolation exercises here and there. It's pretty much a slightly modified version of Starting Strength. I will be lifting weights three days a week (Monday, Wednesday, Friday), alternating between two different workouts (Week one is workout A on Monday and Friday, workout B on Wednesday. Week two is workout B on Monday and Friday, workout A on Wednesday, etc.) Here is what they look like:

*Workout A*
Squats - 3 x 5
Flat BB Bench Presses - 4 x 5
Bent BB Rows - 4 x 5 
Deadlifts - 1 x 5

*Workout B*
Squats - 3 x 5
Standing BB Military Presses - 4 x 5
Power Cleans - 5 x 3

I will also be doing a couple sets of DB curls and french presses every Friday in addition to my workout.

Anyways, I think that's about it for now! Tomorrow will be the first day I start my log, and I can't wait! Let's build some MUSCLES, baby!! 

(By the way, I will be posting a funny/motivational thought, quote or joke at the end of each day, so I hope you guys will enjoy them! I guess I might as well start today. )

Thought of the day: Most people with journals on this forum are seeking to "bring sexy back". Unfortunately for me, I'm going to have to bust my tail just to get it to show up in the first place. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to IM, and good luck with your goals! Starting a training log is possibly the best thing you can do - the journals section is fantastic, everybody is here to motivate everybody else.

On the whole you seem to have the right idea about diet and training - lots of calories and big compound movements. But i would possibly tweak a few things in your training:

Do 4 sets of Deadlifts on day two, and take them out of day one. Posterior chain work is essential, and two sets a week isnt going to balance out those squats very well. Squatting 3 times a week may also be a little too much, so this fixes both! Could add a set to those squats on day 1 too.

Other than that, just move power cleans to the start of your workout - explosive movements that focus on speed should always be first, when your body is fresh for the session, to avoid mistakes due to being tired and the injuries that can happen in that situation.

Otherwise, your program is pretty good. Simple and focused on the right things.


----------



## DangerousK (Sep 21, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Welcome to IM, and good luck with your goals! Starting a training log is possibly the best thing you can do - the journals section is fantastic, everybody is here to motivate everybody else.
> 
> On the whole you seem to have the right idea about diet and training - lots of calories and big compound movements. But i would possibly tweak a few things in your training:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, man! Glad to be here! 

And thank you for the suggestions on how to change my workout for the better. Doing only one set of deadlifts did seem a little less than optimal to me as well, but I was worried that doing a bunch of sets of them along with the power cleans might have been overkill. I really like your idea of leaving them out of day one and doing 4 sets on day 2, though, so that's exactly what I've decided to do. 

Anyways, I just officially finished workout one, so I wanted to let you guys know how it went! Here goes nothing! 

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 6 x 135
Set 3 - 6 x 135

Flat BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 3 - 10 x 135
Set 4 - 8 x 135

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set - 5 x 65
Set 1 - 5 x 95
Set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 3 - 10 x 95
Set 4 - 10 x 95

I was really pleased with how this workout went. This was my first time doing barbell squats and bench presses in a long time, so it felt great to do them again. I was also really happy with how many reps I was able to get on the last two sets of bench presses, and I'm definitely sure I could have pumped out a few more on both sets. My triceps used to give out on me way before my chest or delts when doing them, but I didn't feel that at all today, so needless to say I was really happy about that. 

One not so good thing that I noticed though, while doing squats, was how weak my core really is; specifically my lower back but my abdominals as well. It took some of effort for me to keep my back straight and prevent myself from leaning forward after just a couple reps, even with a relatively light weight. I get the feeling that adding in those extra sets of deadlifts on day two will really help my core strength, though, so I'm excited to see how that goes.

Feedback and (hopefully constructive ) criticism are always welcome and appreciated! (For anyone interested, I will also be posting a detailed version of my diet later this evening.) 

Thanks again for reading, everyone!


----------



## DangerousK (Sep 21, 2009)

As promised, here's the diet I plan on following. If you guys/girls see anything you think I should change about it, please let me know! 

*Meal One*
1.5 scoops whey
1 cup 1% milk
1/2 cup (dry) oats
1 tbsp. olive oil

Meal totals - 626 calories, 22.7g fat, 60.2g carbs, 47.2g protein

*Meal Two*
3/4 cup cooked chicken breast
1.5 cups (dry) whole wheat egg noodles
1 tbsp. olive oil

Meal totals - 531 calories, 18.6g fat, 45.8g carbs, 41g protein
*
Meal Three - Pre-Workout*
1.5 scoops whey
1 cup milk
1/4 cup (dry) brown rice or the equivalent amount of oatmeal
1 medium banana
1 tbsp. peanut butter

Meal totals - 655 calories, 15.5g fat, 83g carbs, 46g protein
*
Meal Four - Post-Workout*
2 scoops whey
1/2 cup (dry) oats
50g dextrose

Meal totals - 665 calories, 8g fat, 100g carbs, 49g protein

*Meal Five*
175g (raw weight) extra lean ground beef
1.5 cups canned tomatoes
3/4 cup canned kidney beans

Meal totals - 539 calories, 18.7g fat, 44.4g carbs, 49g protein

*Meal Six*
1 can salmon
1/4 cup (dry) brown rice

Meal totals - 576 calories, 22.7g fat, 35.7g carbs, 48.4g protein

*Meal Seven*
1 cup 1% cottage cheese
1 slice flax bread
1 tbsp. peanut butter

Meal totals - 418 calories, 14.4g fat, 31.3g carbs, 40g protein

On non-workout days, I'll just swap out the pre and post workout meals for a meal like the others listed in my meal plan above. I also eat (mostly green) vegetables throughout the day, but I haven't counted them in with the other foods (I figure the calories are minimal enough that it won't really make a difference anyways).

The totals for the whole day are approximately 4000 calories, 120g fat, 400g carbs and 320g protein.

Anyways, if you think it looks great, let me know; and if you think it looks horrible...let me know! 

Quote of the day: Never take life seriously. Nobody gets out alive anyway.

Thanks!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like a good workout, man! Nice job 

Don't underestimate the benefits of dedicated core work though, things like planks, supermans, side planks etc will really help your core stability.

The squat is a tricky movement, i've only recently been getting to grips with it properly. Just try and identify where the problem is then look at trying to fix it.

Posting a vid might be a good idea if you're not sure of how to fix it.


----------



## DangerousK (Sep 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Looks like a good workout, man! Nice job
> 
> Don't underestimate the benefits of dedicated core work though, things like planks, supermans, side planks etc will really help your core stability.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! 

That was actually something I was just going to ask (regarding the core work). I knew doing 100's of crunches a day wouldn't work, but just if it would be a good idea to add in a little bit of core training at the end of each workout. I guess I got my answer! 

Anyways, without further adieu, I give you workout number two! (Hey, that rhymes! )

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 80
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 80
Set 1 - 3 x 95
Set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 3 - 3 x 95
Set 4 - 3 x 95
Set 5 - 5 x 95

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 140
Set 2 - 5 x 140
Set 3 - 6 x 140

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 70 
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 60
Set 1 - 8 x 80
Set 2 - 8 x 80
Set 3 - 7 x 80
Set 4 - 8 x 80

Neck and Core Work
Neck Bridge - Held for 1:10
Situps - 50
Plank - Held for 60 seconds
Side Planks - Held for 30 seconds/side
Neck crunches - 50

Again, I was pretty happy with this workout. My legs felt more sore than usual today, but I'm sure that's just because it's been so long since I've squatted before. I could have went heavier on the power cleans, but I decided to start light and really get used to perfecting the form on them. 

I'm pretty sure that my form is good on the squats, but they are tricky to get down. If I continue having trouble with them I will definitely try posting up a video to see if anyone on here can help me correct my form.

Also, I just wanted to let everyone know that I'm going to do my best to get some "before" pictures of myself put up in this thread soon, which I will be updating every two weeks. I'm hoping that will let both myself and all of you get a visual idea of my progress to go along with how I'm progressing in the gym. I'm also going to be updating my measurements every 4 weeks, for anyone who cares.  

Anyways, I'm off to do some stretching outside (it might be one of the last hot, sunny days of the year, so I want to take advantage of it)! Hopefully I'll talk to you guys soon, and as always, thanks for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Sep 25, 2009)

I've been feeling pretty crappy today. I went to go visit my mom at her place last night (I ended up staying overnight), and there was literally no food there. Because of that, my diet has pretty much consisted of Chinese food, chips and chocolate from around 8 pm last night to 4 pm today. I also got a really awful sleep (I couldn't get to bed until around 6 am, and after that kept waking up every 20 minutes or so). I've felt really tired, sluggish and sick all day, so needless to say my workout wasn't a great one. But here's how it went down:

Squats 
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 145
Set 2 - 5 x 145
Set 3 - 7 x 145

Flat BB Bench
Warm up set 1 - 7 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 7 x 95
Set 1 - 7 x 140
Set 2 - 7 x 140
Set 3 - 6 x 140
Set 4 - 9 x 140

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 7 x 100
Set 2 - 7 x 100
Set 3 - 7 x 100
Set 4 - 10 x 100

Deadlifts 
Set 1 - 5 x 175
Set 2 - 5 x 175
Set 3 - 5 x 175
Set 4 - 6 x 175

Dips
Set 1 - 10 x Body weight

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 8 x 27 (plus dumbbell bar) 
Set 2 - 8 x 27 (plus dumbbell bar)

Standing DB French Presses
Set 1 - 8 x 25

Neck and Core Work
Neck Bridge - Held for 1:17
Situps - 50
Planks - Held for 1:10
Side Planks - Held for 45 seconds/side
Situps - 50
Neck crunches - 50

Everything felt a little heavier than usual today, which is probably because of the crap sleep I got. After eating super clean for the last little while, I really forgot how awful eating junk food makes me feel. I definitely have no desire to cheat again for a long, long time after last night. Haha.

I'm looking forward to a weekend of rest, but I think the hardest part of this routine will be limiting myself to only 3 lifting sessions a week. I'm addicted! They're just way too much fun. 

Quote of the day: Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strengths. When you go through hardships and decide not to surrender, that is strength.


----------



## DangerousK (Sep 28, 2009)

*Week 2!*

Just finished today's workout! Here it is:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 65
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 65
Set 1 - 5 x 100
Set 2 - 6 x 100
Set 3 - 7 x 100
Set 4 - 5 x 100
Set 5 - 6 x 100

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 100
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 100
Set 1 - 5 x 145
Set 2 - 6 x 145
Set 3 - 7 x 145

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 65
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 65
Set 1 - 8 x 85
Set 2 - 8 x 85
Set 3 - 8 x 85
Set 4 - 8 x 85

I was really happy with this workout. The squats felt great. I can't wait until Wednesday to do it again. 

I'm also going to be doing more core work later tonight, so I will update today's workout as soon as I am done with it.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's how today's workout went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 105
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 105
Set 1 - 5 x 150
Set 2 - 5 x 150
Set 3 - 7 x 150

Flat BB Bench
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 105
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 105
Set 1 - 6 x 145
Set 2 - 5 x 145
Set 3 - 6 x 145
Set 4 - 7 x 145

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 7 x 75
Set 1 - 7 x 105
Set 2 - 7 x 105
Set 3 - 8 x 105
Set 4 - 8 x 105

Deadlifts
Set 1 - 5 x 195
Set 2 - 5 x 195
Set 3 - 5 x 195
Set 4 - 5 x 195

Everything was going good until my first or second set of deadlifts. I felt a sharp pain right at the base of my spine (only on the right side), but still managed to finish the other two sets. Unfortunately it hasn't gone away yet (although the pain has dulled a little), and it really hurts whenever I bend forward. I'm assuming it's because my form was bad, but it felt like I was keeping my back straight (and I was using a pretty light weight), so I'm not sure. Maybe my lower back is even weaker than I previously thought...which is hard for even me to imagine. 

Anyways, I'm hoping that it goes away by Friday, but we'll see. If anyone has an idea of what might be causing the pain (muscle strain, pinched nerve, etc.), that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 3, 2009)

Just finished my workout a few hours ago. I was going to skip it for today because my back was still sore, but decided to give it a try and luckily my workout went well. Here it is:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 155
Set 3 - 5 x 155
Set 4 - 6 x 155

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 5 x 105
Set 2 - 5 x 105
Set 3 - 5 x 105
Set 4 - 5 x 105
Set 5 - 6 x 105

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 65
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 65
Set 1 - 8 x 90
Set 2 - 8 x 90
Set 3 - 8 x 90
Set 4 - 7 x 90

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 10 x 135
Set 2 - 6 x 185
Set 3 - 5 x 225 (alternated grip)
Set 4 - 8 x 185
Set 5 - 8 x 185
Set 6 - 15 x 135

Standing Tricep DB French Presses
Set 1 - 8 x 25

Tricep Pushdowns
Set 1 - 8 x 50
Set 2 - 10 x 40

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 10 x 27 (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 9 x 27 (plus dumbbell bar)

I was going to do some ab work, but as soon as I started doing crunches on a decline bench I got a shooting pain at the bottom of my back, so I figured it'd be best to just stop and wait until Monday when my back is (hopefully) back to 100%.

(Also, my diet pretty much sucked this week. Not that I ate bad or anything, I just didn't eat nearly as much as I should have been. I have to make a better effort of stuffing my face from now on. )


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 6, 2009)

Just finished my workout. I know it's really late, but at least I got it done. Haha. Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 160
Set 2 - 5 x 160
Set 3 - 5 x 160
Set 4 - 6 x 160

Flat BB Bench
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 115
Set 1 - 7 x 150
Set 2 - 7 x 150
Set 3 - 5 x 150
Set 4 - 5 x 150

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 7 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 7 x 75
Set 1 - 7 x 110
Set 2 - 7 x 110
Set 3 - 7 x 110
Set 4 - 8 x 110

Inching ever closer to new personal records. If I can keep adding weight to all of my lifts at the same rate as I have been so far, I should hit new records for squats and bent rows on Friday, and a new record on bench presses by next Wednesday. Let's do this, baby! 

On the downside, I still haven't been getting in as many calories as I should be. I think I might cut back on my calories from whole food and try a GOMAD (gallon of milk a day) diet for a little while. It's probably not ideal, but downing all of that oatmeal, rice and potatoes is making eating every two to three hours a real challenge for me.

Anyways, hope everyone's workouts have been going well! Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 7, 2009)

Just finished today's workout. Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 165
Set 2 - 5 x 165
Set 3 - 6 x 165

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 5 x 110
Set 2 - 3 x 110
Set 3 - 4 x 110
Set 4 - 4 x 110
Set 5 - 4 x 110

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 65
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 65
Set 1 - 7 x 95
Set 2 - 7 x 95
Set 3 - 7 x 95
Set 4 - 7 x 95

My previous record for squats was 165 for 5 reps, and I managed to get 6 reps on my last set, so I'm really happy about that. I guess I could call that a new personal record, but I want to save that until I hit 170 on Friday. 

And just as a side note, man are my glutes ever sore! Haha. I mean, I can feel my quads and hamstrings working when I squat, too, but I'm going as deep as I can with them and my glutes just burn like crazy. Haha.


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 9, 2009)

Just finished today's workout! Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 170
Set 2 - 5 x 170
Set 3 - 7 x 170 - New personal record!

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 6 x 155
Set 2 - 5 x 155
Set 3 - 5  155
Set 4 - 6 x 155

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 7 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 75
Set 1 - 7 x 115
Set 2 - 8 x 115
Set 3 - 8 x 115
Set 4 - 8 x 115 - New personal record!

Deadlifts
Set 1 - 5 x 205
Set 2 - 5 x 205
Set 3 - 5 x 205
Set 4 - 6 x 205

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 10 x 185
Set 2 - 10 x 185
Set 3 - 11 x 185

Dips
Set 1 - 10 x Bodyweight
Set 2 - 8 x Bodyweight

EZ Bar French Presses
Set 1 - 8 x 50 plus bar

DB French Presses
Set 1 - 9 x 25

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 9 x 29.5 plus dumbbell bar
Set 2 - 8 x 29.5 plus dumbbell bar 

EZ Bar Curls
Set 1 - 8 x 60 plus EZ-curl bar

Woohoo! New personal records, baby! 

I was really happy with the workout. Not only did I squat more weight than I ever have before, but I was able to do so for two more reps than I thought I could, which is awesome! I also pretty much blew past my previous record for bent BB rows (which was 110 for 5 reps), so overall it went about as well as I could have hoped. On a less exciting note, even though I was able to get up all of the reps that I needed for the bench presses, it felt heavier than I thought it would. That's one lift that I've had extreme trouble increasing my weight on, so it will be interesting to see if I can hit all 4 sets of 5 at 160 lbs next Wednesday.

Also, this weekend is Canadian Thanksgiving, so I will inevitably have to forgoe my diet for a day or two. The good news is that I'll be able to stuff my face with as much turkey I can handle, and I won't have to worry about getting enough calories. 

Thanks again for reading, everyone! Take care!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 11, 2009)

Kind of a weird one today. I'm leaving to go see my relatives for Thanksgiving in a few hours, and I just found out I won't be able to work out again until Tuesday, so I decided to lift this morning before I left. So Monday/Tuesday will be my off days, and starting on Wednesday I'll be back on my normal schedule again. Anyways, here's how it went:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 3 x 115
Set 2 - 4 x 115
Set 3 - 4 x 115
Set 4 - 5 x 115
Set 5 - 5 x 115

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 65
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 65
Set 1 - 7 x 100
Set 2 - 7 x 100
Set 3 - 7 x 100
Set 4 - 7 x 100

I decided to skip the squats for today since my legs were still a little burnt out from Friday's workout, and I want them to be as fresh as possible for Wednesday.

Also, I wanted to post my short(er) term goals for lifts. These are the numbers I'd like to achieve (for 5 reps) in the near future:

Squats - 225 lbs
Bench Presses - 185 lbs
BB Military Presses - 135 lbs
Power Cleans - 165 lbs
Deadlifts - 275 lbs

I don't know what kind of time frame is realistic to increase my lifts to those numbers, but I'm determined to hit them sooner rather than later. 

Anyways, thanks again for reading, everyone!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 14, 2009)

*Week 4!*

Okay, I guess last workout could have been considered the first workout of week 4, but whatever. 

Here's how today's workout went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 185
Set 2 - 5 x 185 - New personal record!
Set 3 - 2 x 185

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 160
Set 2 - 5 x 160
Set 3 - 5 x 160
Set 4 - 5 x 160 - New personal record!

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 80
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 80
Set 1 - 7 x 120
Set 2 - 6 x 120
Set 3 - 7 x 120
Set 4 - 7 x 120 - New personal record!

Deadlifts
Set 1 - 5 x 215 - New personal record!
Set 2 - 5 x 205

I ran out of the smaller plates (2.5's, 5's and 10's), so I figured instead of using 170 again on the squats today, I'd try going for 185, and it almost paid off! Haha. I managed to get in all five reps on my first two sets (barely), but got stuck on the very bottom of my 3rd rep on the 3rd set. What I noticed is that it was extremely hard for me to get the weight from the bottom position to the point where my thighs are just below parallel to the ground, but from that point I can just shoot the weight up no problem. Once my glutes and lower back get stronger, I think I'll be able to lift the 225 I'm after, which would be way too awesome. 

I was also planning on doing 4 sets of deadlifts (as usual), but the back pain I was experiencing earlier came back, so I figured it was best to just stop before I made it worse. I really made sure to keep my chest up this time while doing them (to make sure my back isn't rounded at all), so I really have no idea why I keep experiencing this problem. I think I might lower the weight next time and see if that helps at all.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 16, 2009)

I just finished today's workout. Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 2 x 185

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 70
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 70
Set 1 - 3 x 120
Set 2 - 3 x 120
Set 3 - 3 x 120
Set 4 - 3 x 120
Set 5 - 4 x 120

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 70
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 70
Set 1 - 7 x 105
Set 2 - 7 x 105
Set 3 - 7 x 105
Set 4 - 7 x 105

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 12 x 195
Set 2 - 10 x 195
Set 3 - 15 x 155
Set 4 - 8 x 205

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 9 x 32 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 8 x 32 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)

Tricep Pushdowns
Set 1 - 9 x 40

DB Tricep Extensions
Set 1 - 8 x 25

Not the greatest workout I've ever had, but it went okay. I think I'm going to eliminate the squats on all of my Wednesday workouts, because 3 times a week is too much for me to handle right now, especially since I'm trying to add weight every time I do them. I tried squatting at the beginning of my workout, but my lower back was so dead from Wednesday's workout that I could only get 2 reps up. That being said, I decided to stop there and wait until Monday when my legs/back are fresh(er) again. The military presses felt good, but it literally took me 8-10 seconds to push up the last rep of the last set. I just sat there pushing as hard as I could and the bar was barely moving. Hahaha. I did manage to get 7 reps up for all four sets, though, so that was great. My previous max was 110 for 5 reps, so I'm really confident I'll be able to break through that without much problem next workout.

AND, since I've officially completed 4 weeks of this routine, I will be updating my stats tomorrow, so be on the look out for that! I'm curious to see just how much bigger I've gotten (if I've gotten any bigger at all, that is. Hahaha).

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm now one month in and it's officially measurement time! I still need to get a scale (I'm going to get one tomorrow), but here's how I've changed over the last month:

Neck - 15 1/2" *(gained 1/2")*
Shoulders - 47" *(gained 2 1/2")*
Chest - 39 1/2" *(gained 1")*
Right Bicep - 13 1/2" *(gained 1/4")*
Left Bicep - 13 3/8" *(gained 3/8")*
Right Forearm - 11" *(gained 1/4")*
Left Forearm - 10 7/8" *(gained 1/8")*
Waist - 31 3/4" *(gained 3/4")*
Hips - 35 1/2" *(gained 1/2")*
Right Thigh - 22 3/4" *(gained 3/4")*
Left Thigh - 22 3/4" *(gained 3/4")*
Right Calf - 14 1/4" *(no difference)*
Left Calf - 14 1/4" *(no difference)*

Overall I'm really pleased with my progress, although I'm pretty sure I measured my shoulders wrong the first time because there's no way I've added 2.5" to them in 4 weeks. Hahaha. I didn't think I'd put 3/4" on my waist already, but I guess that's bound to happen on a bulk. I'm just not sure how much of a gain is considered normal in this time frame.

Anyways, that's the tale of the tape! I should also mention that I will be switching up my workouts slightly, starting tomorrow. I've decided I'm probably better off squatting just two times a week (Monday and Friday), so my new routine is built around accommodating that. Here's how it looks:

Week One
Monday - Squats, BB Bench, Bent Rows
Wednesday - Power Cleans, Deadlifts, Military Presses
Friday - Squats BB Bench, Bent Rows

Week Two
Monday - Squats, Power Cleans, Military Presses
Wednesday - BB Bench, Bent Rows, Deadlifts
Friday - Squats, Power Cleans, Military Presses

etc.

Anyways, I'm really looking forward to tomorrow's workout! Hope everyone had an awesome weekend, and thanks again for looking!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 19, 2009)

*Week 5!*

Alright, just got done with today's workout. Here it is:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 3 - 5 x 155
Set 1 - 5 x 185
Set 2 - 5 x 185
Set 3 - 3 x 185

BB Bench
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 165
Set 2 - 4 x 165
Set 3 - 5 x 165
Set 4 - 3 x 165

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 95
Set 1 - 6 x 125
Set 2 - 6 x 125
Set 3 - 6 x 125
Set 4 - 8 x 125

I wasn't happy with this workout at all. It was one of the worst ones I can remember having, and definitely the worst one since I started this journal. Everything was going good until my back went out on me again on my 3rd set of squats, and then it just went downhill from there. My concentration was shot, my form was crappy on every exercise, everything felt heavy and I just wasn't into it at all. It's really hard for me to push up through my heels when I squat, so I usually end up bending forward when I do them (which is why I screwed up my back again doing them today). It probably doesn't help that I have long legs, either. The back pain isn't anything serious, it usually goes away in a day or two, but I'm going to drop the weight back down to 160-ish and REALLY focus on getting the form down right before I try to up the weight. I'm also going to stop being cheap and buy some more 2.5 and 5 lb. plates so I don't have to jump directly from 170 to 185 again. 

Well, that's it for now. I'm going to try making up for this workout by having one of the best ones ever on Wednesday. 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 19, 2009)

SOLID and impressive workouts in here DK, and fantastic job on your gains too, very good there!!! Excellent goals too my friend, keep at it...... remember... Believe To Achieve"!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> SOLID and impressive workouts in here DK, and fantastic job on your gains too, very good there!!! Excellent goals too my friend, keep at it...... remember... Believe To Achieve"!!!


Thanks, man! That means a lot coming from someone like you, so I really appreciate the kind words! I've been following your journal (as well as a bunch of other journals on this website), and seeing the progress that you guys are making is helping inspire me to get in the gym and do the same.


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 20, 2009)

DangerousK said:


> Thanks, man! That means a lot coming from someone like you, so I really appreciate the kind words! I've been following your journal (as well as a bunch of other journals on this website), and seeing the progress that you guys are making is helping inspire me to get in the gym and do the same.



I am honored you visit my journal and will always be more than happy to help out, this board is an excellent place for inspiration!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 21, 2009)

Archangel said:


> I am honored you visit my journal and will always be more than happy to help out, this board is an excellent place for inspiration!!!



Thanks a lot man! I appreciate it more than you know.

Anyways, my computer broke so I'm posting this from my PS3, even though it will probably take 2 hours. Haha. Here's how today's workout went:

Power Cleans:
Set 1 - 4 x 95
Set 2 - 4 x 95
Set 3 - 3 x 130
Set 4 - 3 x 130
Set 5 - 3 x 130  
Set 6 - 3 x 130 
Set 7 - 3 x 130 

BB Military Presses:
Set 1 - 5 x 75
Set 2 - 5 x 75 
Set 3 - 7 x 110
Set 4 - 7 x 110 
Set 5 - 6 x 110 
Set 6 - 7 x 110 

Deadlifts:
Set 1 - 5 x 155
Set 2 - 5 x 155 
Set 3 - 5 x 155 
Set 4 - 5 x 155 

Got a new personal record on military presses, and decided to drop the weight down and perfect my form on the deadlifts. Overall, I'm very happy with this workout and can't wait to do it again on Friday.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome job on the PR, Great workout!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 23, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Awesome job on the PR, Great workout!!!


Thanks!! My previous record on the military presses was 110 for 3 sets of 5, so I'm really pleased that I was pretty much able to get 4 sets of 7 with the same weight.

Anyways, I had my last workout of the week today! Here's how it went:

Squats
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 3 - 5 x 135
Set 4 - 5 x 135
Set 5 - 5 x 135

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 165
Set 2 - 5 x 165
Set 3 - 5 x 165
Set 4 - 4 x 165

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 6 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 6 x 95
Set 1 - 6 x 130
Set 2 - 5 x 130
Set 3 - 5 x 130
Set 4 - 6 x 130
Set 5 - 12 x 110

Dips
Set 1 - 12 x bodyweight
Set 2 - 10 x bodyweight
Set 3 - 10 x bodyweight

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 12 x 135
Set 2 - 10 x 185
Set 3 - 8 x 205
Set 4 - 8 x 205

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 8 x 32 (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 9 x 32 (plus dumbbell bar)

I dropped the weight for the squats down by a lot to focus on the form, but I hope to be back up to 170+ in two weeks time. They felt good, and I can feel my quads working a lot more now that I'm pushing up through my heels. I used to do tons of deep knee bends, so it's really hard for me to break the habit of pushing through the balls of my feet, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.

I almost got 4 sets of 5 on the bench presses, but my chest was just way too bombed on the last set. I am definitely getting stronger on my bench presses, though, which seemed like a virtual impossibility just a few months ago, so I'm really happy with that.

Overall, I thought this was a great workout, and I think I'm going to have a hard time staying out of the gym until Monday. It's official...I'm addicted. 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 24, 2009)

Excellent progress my Friend!!! Solid workout!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 26, 2009)

*Week 6!*



Archangel said:


> Excellent progress my Friend!!! Solid workout!!!


Thanks again for leaving all of these positive comments in this thread! It's really helping keep me inspired each workout. 

So it's the beginning of week 6 and I just finished today's workout. Here's how it went:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 95
Set 1 - 3 x 135
Set 2 - 3 x 135
Set 3 - 3 x 135
Set 4 - 3 x 135
Set 5 - 4 x 135 - New personal record!

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 145
Set 2 - 5 x 145
Set 3 - 7 x 145

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 6 x 115
Set 2 - 6 x 115
Set 3 - 5 x 115
Set 4 - 6 x 115 - New personal record!

Overall, I thought this was a pretty good workout. I'm finally power cleaning with a real plate on each side of the bar, which isn't much to brag about, but at least I don't feel as week as I used to. Hahaha. I tried squatting with bare feet today instead of with the athletic shoes I usually wear, and it felt like it helped my form so I'm going to continue doing that from now on and see if it helps. 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

Pretty good???  
How about FANTASTIC!!! 2 more PR's in that workout, that is GOLD my Friend!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Pretty good???
> How about FANTASTIC!!! 2 more PR's in that workout, that is GOLD my Friend!!!


Okay, maybe I'm being too modest. 

I was very, extremely, insanely happy with this workout today!! 

Better?


----------



## King Silverback (Oct 26, 2009)

DangerousK said:


> Okay, maybe I'm being too modest.
> 
> I was very, extremely, insanely happy with this workout today!!
> 
> Better?


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 28, 2009)

Archangel said:


>


OH YEAH. Hahaha.

Just finished today's workout! 

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 145
Set 1 - 5 x 170 - New personal record!
Set 2 - 4 x 170
Set 3 - 3 x 170
Set 4 - 3 x 170

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 135 
Set 3 - 5 x 120
Set 4 - 8 x 120
Set 5 - 11 x 115

Deadlifts
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 185
Set 2 - 5 x 185
Set 3 - 5 x 185
Set 4 - 5 x 205

I was pretty happy with the workout today. I managed to get 5 reps with 170 on my first set of bench presses, which I'm really happy about, but fell short on my last three sets. I know I'll be able to hit at least 4 sets of 4 next time, though, so I'm not too disappointed. 

I started doing my bent rows with 135 (which would have been a new personal record), but I wasn't feeling it much in my back and it felt more like I was just heaving the weight up, so I dropped it down a little bit. I'm going to try the 135 again next time, though, and see how it goes.

I also discovered that along with the squats, the athletic shoes I was wearing were also what was screwing up my deadlift form. I did the deadlifts today barefoot and they really felt great. No back pain at all this time except for the good kind. 

Anyways, as always, thanks again for reading!


----------



## Marat (Oct 28, 2009)

Footwear can definitely affect both squat and deadlift form. Barefoot works just fine, but if you must wear shoes (do you train at a commercial gym?) then flat bottomed shoes like Chuck Taylor's mimic being barefoot the best.


----------



## DangerousK (Oct 30, 2009)

m11 said:


> Footwear can definitely affect both squat and deadlift form. Barefoot works just fine, but if you must wear shoes (do you train at a commercial gym?) then flat bottomed shoes like Chuck Taylor's mimic being barefoot the best.


Awesome! I actually have a pretty good home gym setup right now, but I will definietly keep that in mind for whenever I end up training at a commercial gym.

Alright, I just finished today's workout. Here's how it went:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 3 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 3 x 115
Set 1 - 3 x 140
Set 2 - 3 x 140
Set 3 - 3 x 140
Set 4 - 2 x 140
Set 5 - 3 x 140 - New personal record!

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 155
Set 2 - 5 x 155
Set 3 - 6 x 155

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 6 x 120 - New personal record!
Set 2 - 5 x 120
Set 3 - 5 x 120
Set 4 - 5 x 120

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 10 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 225
Set 3 - 7 x 225 - New personal record!
Set 4 - 12 x 185

Standing BB Calf Raises
Set 1 - 10 x 225

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 8 x 34.5 (plus dumbbell bar)

Overall a really good workout. New personal records on military presses, power cleans and shrugs makes me a happy camper (although the power cleans felt quite heavy today). 

One thing I want to mention is that I think I need to start adding in some cardio and watching my diet just a little better (I have been deviating from my meal plan a bit over this last week). I took my shirt off today and I look like a f'n whale. Maybe I'm just having a bad day today, but my midsection looked a lot worse than usual. I'm definitely at a higher bodyfat % than I thought, which is depressing, especially considering my bodyweight isn't that high to begin with. 

On the bright side, my shoulders are blowing up like a balloon, and my chest and legs look to be filling out nicely as well for the relatively short amount of time I've been on this program.

Anyways, I'm off to do some abdominal work and stretching. As always, thanks for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 2, 2009)

*Week 7!*

Alright, please disregard my previous post (aka bitchfest). Haha. I think I just got bloated from eating too much sodium at the end of last week which is why I thought I looked so terrible. After a weekend of drinking lots of water though, I look a lot better, so no worries there. 

I just finished today's workout, so here it is:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 160
Set 2 - 5 x 160
Set 3 - 5 x 160
Set 4 - 5 x 160

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 150
Set 1 - 4 x 170
Set 2 - 5 x 170
Set 3 - 4 x 170
Set 4 - 4 x 170

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 3 - 5 x 135
Set 4 - 5 x 135 - New personal record!

Overall I was really happy with this workout. The squats felt heavy and I have absolutely no idea why. Usually I can do 7 or 8 reps with 160 without much trouble, but I was pretty much struggling to get 5 reps on the last set. Haha. Guess it just wasn't my day today.

I said I was going to get at least 4 sets of 4 with 170 last time, and I was able to do just that today, so I'm really happy about it. I was also able to get 135 for 4 sets of 5 on the bent BB rows and it didn't feel like I was just heaving the weight up, which is great as well.  

On another note, I finally got myself a scale and was able to weigh myself. Since the beginning of this program (a month and a half ago) I have gained an amazing, get this...

Zero pounds. Yep, that's right. Started out at 168 lbs and weighed in this morning at 168.4 lbs. lol. I don't know if I've been gaining muscle and losing fat, but even that wouldn't make any sense since all my measurements went up over the last month (including my waist). Haha. I guess I'm going to have to up the calories even more. I just can't believe I didn't even gain one pound in the last six weeks. lol.

Anyways, thanks as always for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!! 4 more PR's, way to go!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 4, 2009)

Alright, just finished today's workout! Here's how it went:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 3 x 125
Set 1 - 3 x 145
Set 2 - 2 x 145
Set 3 - 3 x 145 - New personal record!
Set 4 - 2 x 145
Set 5 - 1 x 145

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 4 x 125
Set 2 - 4 x 125
Set 3 - 4 x 125
Set 4 - 4 x 125 - New personal record!

Deadlifts
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 225
Set 2 - 5 x 225 - New personal record!
Set 3 - 4 x 225

Overall, I think this was a really good workout. Although I wasn't able to hit 5 sets of 3 on the power cleans, 4 sets of 5 on the military presses, or 3 sets of 5 on the deadlifts, I did end up setting new personal records for weight on all of them, so I'm really happy. 

Thanks again for reading, everyone! Take care!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 4, 2009)

Archangel said:


> FANTASTIC!!! 4 more PR's, way to go!!!


Thanks a lot, man! I still can't believe I didn't gain any weight over the last month and a half, but my main goal at the moment is to gain strength (which looks like it's working so far), so no complaints from me! Haha.

How's your training been going?


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 4, 2009)

DangerousK said:


> Thanks a lot, man! I still can't believe I didn't gain any weight over the last month and a half, but my main goal at the moment is to gain strength (which looks like it's working so far), so no complaints from me! Haha.
> 
> How's your training been going?



Excellent workout, and even MORE PR's I see!!! It's definatly working, keep it up!!!

Mine is goin good, thanks for asking!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 6, 2009)

I just finished the last workout of week 7! Here it is:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 165
Set 2 - 5 x 165
Set 3 - 7 x 165

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 145
Set 1 - 5 x 170
Set 2 - 5 x 170
Set 3 - 5 x 170 - New personal record!
Set 4 - 4 x 170

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 140
Set 2 - 5 x 140
Set 3 - 5 x 140
Set 4 - 5 x 140 - New personal record!
Set 5 - 10 x 125
Set 6 - 10 x 125

Dips
Set 1 - 10 x Bodyweight
Set 2 - 10 x Bodyweight
Set 3 - 6 x Bodyweight + 25

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 12 x 185
Set 2 - 7 x 205
Set 3 - 8 x 205
Set 4 - 12 x 185

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 6 x 35 (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 9 x 32.5 (plus dumbbell bar)

Overall I was really happy with this workout. I've been having stomach aches for the last few days (nothing serious, I think I just caught some sort of bug), but still managed to set new PR's on bench presses and BB rows.

On a side note, I realized today that playing rap music and pretending I'm Ronnie Coleman actually helped me lift more weight. LMAO.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 8, 2009)

MORE pr's my Friend!!! AWESOME!!! That is what is called visualization (pretending your Coleman), and it's a powerful technique to use, use and abuse it!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 9, 2009)

Kind of a late workout today, but that's okay. Here's how it went:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 115
Set 1 - 3 x 135
Set 2 - 3 x 135
Set 3 - 3 x 140
Set 4 - 3 x 140
Set 5 - 3 x 140

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 170
Set 2 - 5 x 170
Set 3 - 5 x 170
Set 4 - 7 x 170

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 2 x 130
Set 2 - 4 x 125
Set 3 - 4 x 120
Set 4 - 5 x 120

I've been battling a stomach flu for the last few days, but it didn't effect my workout too much. The power cleans felt pretty light today (at least compared to the last time I did them). I think I'm getting better at really exploding the weight up once I get it to thigh/waist level. The military presses were feeling heavy today, and I wasn't able to up the weight like I had planned. 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 10, 2009)

Just this morning I realized that I forgot to weigh myself on Monday, so I weighed myself today just after waking up and I am now officially at 170.6 lbs. Making progress, baby! It's not much, but I'm so happy to not be 160-something anymore. Haha.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent workout, and not much??? NOT MUCH??? 10 # is awesome progress!!! Little by little my Friend, your going the right way!!! Hope you feel better, when you start to slow down the progress, can I suggest you cut your sets in half, you would be suprised just how much your strength will skyrocket with less, but more!!!

Either way, keep it up, doin GREAT!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 12, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Excellent workout, and not much??? NOT MUCH??? 10 # is awesome progress!!! Little by little my Friend, your going the right way!!! Hope you feel better, when you start to slow down the progress, can I suggest you cut your sets in half, you would be suprised just how much your strength will skyrocket with less, but more!!!
> 
> Either way, keep it up, doin GREAT!!!


I know I must sound like a broken record here, but thanks again for the kind words! Not only are they extremely motivating, but they are really helpful as well. 

I will definitely keep that in mind when my progress starts to stall. 

I was feeling pretty bad today and definitely didn't feel like working out. I didn't have it in me to lift really heavy today, but I didn't want to skip, so I decided to lighten up the weights a little and see what I could do. Here's how it went:

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 7 x 155
Set 2 - 6 x 155
Set 3 - 9 x 135
Set 4 - 5 x 155

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 6 x 120
Set 2 - 10 x 115
Set 3 - 10 x 115
Set 4 - 10 x 115

Deadlifts
Set 1 - 3 x 235
Set 2 - 5 x 185
Set 3 - 5 x 185
Set 4 - 5 x 200

Still an okay workout, but I just didn't feel good enough to try and set any new PR's today. The good news is that I've had the flu for at least a few days now, so with any luck I'm hoping to feel better by Friday's workout (where I will get back on track with my normal routine again).

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 13, 2009)

Today is my 19th birthday, so how did I decide to celebrate it? With a workout, of course! Here's how it went:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 105
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 105
Set 1 - 3 x 145
Set 2 - 3 x 145
Set 3 - 3 x 145
Set 4 - 3 x 145
Set 5 - 3 x 145 - New personal record!

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 175
Set 2 - 5 x 175
Set 3 - 7 x 175 - New personal record!

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 45
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 5 x 125
Set 2 - 4 x 125
Set 3 - 3 x 125
Set 4 - 5 x 125 - New personal record!

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 12 x 195
Set 2 - 12 x 195
Set 3 - 10 x 195

Bent DB Raises
Set 1 - 12 x 15 (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 15 x 15 (plus dumbbell bar)

I managed to set new PR's on all three of my core lifts today, which I'm super happy about! Overall this was a great workout. 

Sorry to cut the post short, but I'm going out tonight and have to go get ready.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 16, 2009)

*Week 9!*

Just finished my first workout of week 9. Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 180
Set 2 - 5 x 180
Set 3 - 5 x 180

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135 
Set 1 - 4 x 175 - New personal record!
Set 2 - 3 x 175
Set 3 - 3 x 175

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 145
Set 3 - 5 x 145 - New personal record!
Set 4 - 6 x 135

I'm starting to get a little bored with the workouts, but I'm really determined to hit at least a few of my goal lifts before I decide to move on. I'm only 10 lbs away from reaching my goal weights on both military presses and bench presses, so if I can get them in the next couple of weeks, I'll be really happy. 

Also, I weighed myself this morning and am currently 172.2 lbs. So I gained 1.6 lbs over the last week. 

I forgot to do my measurements, but I will make sure to post them up tomorrow.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

SOLID progression my Friend, bored??? How can you be bored??? Your KILLIN it when you step into the gym, I'd be hungry and violent in the weight room if I was blowin through PR's like nothing!!!

Maybe it's time to cut back for a couple of weeks???


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> SOLID progression my Friend, bored??? How can you be bored??? Your KILLIN it when you step into the gym, I'd be hungry and violent in the weight room if I was blowin through PR's like nothing!!!
> 
> Maybe it's time to cut back for a couple of weeks???


Haha, thanks a million!! 

I shouldn't say I'm bored, because I'm not. I'm still *loving* doing the workouts (especially since the weights keep going up). I just wish I could have a little more variety with the exercises sometimes, if that makes any sense.

Anyways, I just finished my workout, so here it is!

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 4 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 3 x 115
Set 1 - 3 x 145
Set 2 - 2 x 150
Set 3 - 1 x 150
Set 4 - 2 x 150
Set 5 - 3 x 150 - New personal record!

Deadlifts
Set 1 - 5 x 235
Set 2 - 5 x 240 - New personal record!

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 65
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 5 x 125
Set 2 - 5 x 125
Set 3 - 5 x 125

Woo! New personal records on both power cleans and deadlifts! It seems that every time I try adding weight to the bar I struggle with the power cleans, but end up being able to get all the reps up in the following workout, so let's hope that trend continues. 

The deadlifts felt good today, and it's looking more and more like I'm going to be able to hit my goal weight of 275 on them by the end of the month. 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Man oh man, MORE PR's my Friend, great job, and I'm so sorry I missed this : HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 20, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Man oh man, MORE PR's my Friend, great job, and I'm so sorry I missed this : HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


More PR's indeed! It doesn't get any better than that! 

And thanks a lot for the birthday wishes!! 

Unfortunately I wasn't able to get in my workout today. I was feeling really weak, sick to my stomach and had a really bad headache as well, so I figured I'd be better off just taking it easy. I hate missing workouts, though, so I'm definitely going to make up for it on Monday if I'm feeling better. Ain't nothin' to it but to do it, baby! Watch out weights, here I come! 

I just can't believe how long this flu has been lingering for. It must be close to 2 weeks already. Crazy.


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 23, 2009)

I just finished today's workout. Here's how it went:

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 4 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 3 x 115
Set 1 - 2 x 150
Set 2 - 2 x 150
Set 3 - 2 x 150
Set 4 - 2 x 150

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 185
Set 2 - 5 x 185

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 4 x 75
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 75
Set 1 - 4 x 130
Set 2 - 4 x 130
Set 3 - 4 x 130 - New personal record!

I forgot to weigh myself today, but if I remember correctly, as of Saturday I was 168 lbs on the nose. So thanks to this stomach flu, I've dropped a grand total of 4.2 lbs over the last week. Oh well.

I was feeling pretty depressed today, and did not have my mind in the zone to lift. It felt more like I was just going through the motions. The squats felt really heavy today, too. I don't know what it is about that 185 number, but it's like my body just won't let me go any heavier. Haha. It's getting to be frustrating, but I guess the only thing I can do is keep trying.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 25, 2009)

I just finished today's workout! Here's how it went:

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 130
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 135
Set 1 - 3 x 180
Set 2 - 3 x 180 - New personal record!
Set 3 - 2 x 180

Deadlifts
Set 1 - 5 x 250
Set 2 - 5 x 250 - New personal record!

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 150
Set 2 - 5 x 150
Set 3 - 5 x 150 - New personal record!
Set 4 - 7 x 135

I was feeling a lot better (and a lot less depressed) today, and was determined to make up for the less-than-stellar workout I had on Monday. I managed to get new PR's on all three of my lifts, so I would say mission accomplished! 

I was wondering why I wasn't able to hit 4 reps on at least one of my sets of bench presses, until after I was done and I realized I was using 180 instead of 175. Haha. 

I keep dropping the weight and doing an extra set of bent BB rows every workout, because I never seem to feel them in my lats when I go heavy. Maybe my form is wrong, but I was told that it was somewhat normal not to really feel your lats working while doing them, so I'm not 100% sure.

And just FYI, deadlifts are officially my favorite exercise, by far. And as much as I love deadlifts, I hate squats a thousand times more. 

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 25, 2009)

GREAT workouts my Friend!!! WHAT??? You hate squats??? Your killin me, LoL!!!

PR's yet AGAIN, Good Stuff!!!

Happy Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 26, 2009)

Archangel said:


> GREAT workouts my Friend!!! WHAT??? You hate squats??? Your killin me, LoL!!!
> 
> PR's yet AGAIN, Good Stuff!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving my Friend!!!


LOL! I knew you were going to have something to say about that. 

I have no problem saying that squats are the bane of my existence, but there's no way I'll ever stop doing them. Haha.

Thanks again for all the kind words, man! And Happy Thanksgiving to you as well!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 27, 2009)

Today's workout: officialy over! Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 190
Set 2 - 5 x 190 - New personal record! (Look out, Archie...I'm coming for you! LOL.  )

Power Cleans
Warm up set 1 - 4 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 115
Set 1 - 3 x 150
Set 2 - 2 x 150
Set 3 - 2 x 150
Set 4 - 2 x 150

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 65
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 75
Set 1 - 4 x 130
Set 2 - 4 x 130

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 12 x 185

WOOHOO! I finally broke past 185 on the squats and I think I've got a perma-smile on my face for the rest of the day because of it. Haha! I know my goal was 225, but if I can even squat anything in the 200's for 5 reps within the next few weeks I will be ecstatic. 

I still haven't been able to get at least 4 sets of 3 up with 150 on the power cleans over the last three workouts, so I think I'm going to do a re-set and see if that will help.

The military presses were really weird today. The first set felt great. During the second set I started feeling really light-headed, and as soon as I cleaned the weight up to my shoulders for the third set, I totally lost my balance. I managed to get one rep up, but I felt like I was going to fall over so I just decided to forget it. After that I wasn't feeling up to going super heavy on anything, hence the light weight and only one set for shrugs.

As always, thanks for reading! Have a great weekend, everyone!!


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 30, 2009)

*Week 11!*

I weighed in this morning at 169 pounds on the nose. My diet was horriffic this past week (I barely ate anything), so I'm surprised that my weight is actually up from last week. That's definitely something I need to work on.

Anyways, I ended up slicing my thumb open literally ten minutes before my workout today. I guess that was a sign that, as Ronnie Coleman would say, it was time to bleed, baby!! 

Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 115
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 195
Set 2 - 5 x 200 - New personal record!

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 3 x 180
Set 2 - 2 x 180
Set 3 - 4 x 170

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 115
Set 1 - 5 x 150
Set 2 - 5 x 150
Set 3 - 5 x 150

I told myself that I wanted to be squatting 200 before the end of the month. Today was my last opportunity to do so, and I had something to prove to myself, so I loaded up the bar and managed to get all five reps out of it!  It might not seem like much, but for me to finally be able to squat in the 200's is a huge milestone, so I'm super excited right now. 

225, here I come, baby!! 

On the flipside, the benches felt heavy today, and I knew the moment I did my first rep that I wasn't going to get any new PR's today. Haha. Oh well, I'll get them next time...

Lifting aside, today sucked ass. Went to my mom's place only to find that the bank foreclosed her house and changed all the locks so no one could get in. 

Anyways, thanks again for reading everyone! Have a great week!


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah buddy! Just finished today's workout! Here's how it went:

Deadlifts
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 150
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 185
Set 1 - 5 x 275 - *Goal reached!*
Set 2 - 4 x 275 

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 65 
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 3 x 135
Set 2 - 3 x 135 - New personal record!
Set 3 - 2 x 135

Power Cleans
Set 1 - 3 x 135
Set 2 - 3 x 135
Set 3 - 3 x 135
Set 4 - 3 x 135

YES!! I was feeling pretty confident about my deads today, so I decided to go big or go home with a 25 lb jump in weight from last week. I was huffing and puffing more than the big bad wolf in between reps, but I managed to get the weight up for all five reps on my first set! One goal down, five to go, baby! 

I also started using my goal weight for military presses today. That means that for the first time in my life I am officially using no less than 1 plate per side on all of my main lifts (squats, deadlifts, power cleans, bent rows, bench presses and military presses)!  I still have some work to go in order to be able to do five reps with the weight, but I'm not really worried about that right now. Just the fact that I don't have to see a 25 on each side of the bar anymore puts a smile on my face. 

Thanks again for reading, everyone!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome and Congrats on your Goal reached, not to mention the PR!!! Excellent my Friend!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 11, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Awesome and Congrats on your Goal reached, not to mention the PR!!! Excellent my Friend!!!


Thank you, thank you, thank you!! 

Wow, it's been a while since I updated this. Right off the heels of that stomach flu I had, I ended up catching H1N1, so I haven't worked out since last week. I was feeling better today though (just a sore throat and slight chest congestion, but nothing serious), so I decided to give it a shot. Here's how it went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95 
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 5 x 205
Set 2 - 5 x 205 - New personal record!
Set 3 - 1 x 225

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 65 
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 65
Set 1 - 4 x 135 (last rep was a push-press)
Set 2 - 2 x 135
Set 3 - 3 x 135 (basically all push-presses. Hahaha.)

Power Cleans
Set 1 - 3 x 135
Set 2 - 3 x 135
Set 3 - 3 x 135
Set 4 - 4 x 135

Bent DB Lateral Raises
Set 1 - 15 x 15 (plus dumbbell bar)

New personal record on squats! Woohoo! I was feeling pretty good after the first two sets, so I decided to give 225 a go, and managed to get it up without too many problems. I probably could have got another rep with it if I really tried, so I'm definitely happy with that. Not too long ago just holding 225 on my back seemed like a daunting task, so to know that I'm this close to being able to hit 5 reps with that weight is way too cool.

The military presses felt really heavy today. Well, if you can call them military presses. I think using your legs to drive the weight up might disqualify me from being able to call them that. 

I'm looking forward to resting up over the weekend and hopefully being back to 100% by Monday. 

Thanks again for reasding, everyone! Hope your workouts are going well!

Take care!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow, PR after bein sick!!! Awesome job my Friend!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 14, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Wow, PR after bein sick!!! Awesome job my Friend!!!


Thanks! I was actually surprised with that, too!

Here's how today's workout went:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 1 - 1 x 210
Set 2 - 1 x 210

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 135
Set 1 - 1 x 185
Set 2 - 2 x 175
Set 3 - 4 x 165

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 105
Set 1 - 5 x 135
Set 2 - 5 x 135
Set 3 - 5 x 135

In one word, brutal. I don't think I could have lifted a marshmallow today if my life depended on it. Haha. My legs didn't feel sore, but they were still dead from Friday's workout, so I'm not really surprised I wasn't able to get the weight up on the squats today. I think I'm going to come up with a new routine so I can start hitting each body-part only once a week. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 16, 2009)

Brutal is right, great workout my Friend!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 16, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Brutal is right, great workout my Friend!!!


Haha, thanks! I just wish it could have been brutal in the good way!

Keeping with that theme, let's check out today's workout, shall we?

BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 55
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 75
Set 1 - 3 x 135
Set 2 - 3 x 125
Set 3 - 5 x 125
Set 4 - 3 x 125
Set 5 - 4 x 115

Deadlifts
Warm up set 1 - 4 x 135
Warm up set 2 - 4 x 185
Set 1 - 4 x 280 (with belt)
Set 2 - 4 x 280 (with belt) - New personal record!

Power Cleans
Set 1 - 3 x 140
Set 2 - 3 x 140
Set 3 - 3 x 140

Okay, so I actually managed to get weaker on military presses today. I'm hoping that's just because I just got over the flu, but I might end up doing a re-set on those as well if I can't put up decent numbers next time. I did, however, get a new PR on deadlifts today, so I'm really happy about that! My back was pretty much wrecked after them, though, so following them up immediately with power cleans was probably not a good idea. Hahaha. I felt way too bombed, and it was a real chore to even get 3 reps up on my last set.

Thanks again for reading


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, those are solid lifts on the milli press my Friend!!! And outstanding Deads Brother, I'm sure your back is wrecked, take it easy!!!


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 18, 2009)

Just finished today's workout! Here it is:

Squats
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 1 x 210 (what the heck?)
Set 2 - 5 x 185
Set 3 - 1 x 235 (New weight PR!)

BB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 170
Set 2 - 5 x 170
Set 3 - 4 x 170

Bent BB Rows
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 95
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 95
Set 1 - 5 x 155
Set 2 - 5 x 155
Set 3 - 5 x 145

For the second workout in a row, I wasn't able to get more than one rep up with 210. I was doing 5 reps with 205 about a week ago, so I'm not really sure why all the sudden I can't even do more than one. It's frustrating, but I guess the only thing I can do is work through it. I figured since I wasn't able to rep anything in the 200's, I was at least going to try to set a new PR for weight. I managed to get 235 for one rep, which definitely made me feel a little better about today's workout. The weird thing was that my left delt and tricep of all things were just killing after I did that rep, but at least they don't hurt anymore. I guess I must have pulled them or something. Weird...haha.

I was really heaving the weight up on the bent rows today, so although I technically set a new PR, I'm not going to call it that. I suspect that was partly because my lower back was still dead from the deadlifts I did on Wednesday (now I know why they call them that! Haha).

Thanks again for reading, everyone! Have a great weekend


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 18, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Hey, those are solid lifts on the milli press my Friend!!! And outstanding Deads Brother, I'm sure your back is wrecked, take it easy!!!


Thanks!! Yeah, those deads were a killer! My grip strength isn't the best, so by the end of each set, I'm barely holding on to the bar with the tips of my fingers. Haha!

I've asked for Santa to bring me a set of straps for Christmas, so we'll see if he delivers.  

If you would have told me when I started this journal that I'd be this close to pulling 3 plates a side by the end of the year, I would have never, ever believed you. I'm smiling right now just thinking about it! Haha. Give me a couple more weeks and 315 is going to be mine, baby!


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 21, 2009)

*New Workout Time!*

Alright, I've officially been doing my program for 12 weeks now, so I decided to change it up and go with something a little different. I'm adding in some isolation exercises and will be using higher volume, with each body part being worked only once a week. My split looks something like this:

Monday - Shoulders
Tuesday - Back/Biceps
Wednesday - Off
Thursday - Chest/Triceps
Friday - Legs

Here's how today's workout went:

Standing BB Military Presses
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 45 (just the bar) 
Warm up set 2 - 5 x 65
Set 1 - 8 x 110
Set 2 - 6 x 110
Set 3 - 6 x 110
Set 4 - 6 x 105

Seated DB Shoulder Presses
Set 1 - 7 x 42 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 4 x 42 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 3 - 7 x 42 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)

Rear DB Lateral Raises
Set 1 - 10 x 25 lbs
Set 2 - 10 x 25 lbs
Set 3 - 12 x 25 lbs

Side DB Lateral Raises
Set 1 - 10 x 25 lbs
Set 2 - 10 x 25 lbs

BB Shrugs
Set 1 - 12 x 185 lbs
Set 2 - 12 x 185 lbs
Set 3 - 15 x 135 lbs

I'll update my stats ASAP. For the most part, I've been really happy with my strength gains over the last 3 months, but I don't think my physique or measurements have changed much (if at all) since the last time I checked.

Thanks again for reading!


----------



## DangerousK (Dec 23, 2009)

Alright, so I'm leaving to go visit my relatives for Christmas tomorrow morning, which means that I won't have access to a gym until Monday. Because of this, I decided to make up for the workout I missed yesterday and do tomorrow's workout all today (because there's no way I'm going to get up at 4 or 5 am to workout before I leave tomorrow. Hahaha).

I started out with probably one of the worst workouts I can remember having, and finished on a slightly better note. Let's take a look-see, shall we?

*Workout One (Back and Biceps)*
Pull Ups
Set 1 - 5 x Bodyweight 
Set 2 - 4 x Bodyweight

Deadlifts
Warm up set 1 - 5 x 135 lbs
Warm up set 2 - 3 x 185 lbs
Set 1 - 0 x 290 lbs 
Set 2 - 3 x 225 lbs
Set 3 - 5 x 225 lbs

Bent BB Rows
Set 1 - 8 x 120 lbs
Set 2 - 8 x 120 lbs
Set 3 - 8 x 115 lbs
Set 4 - 7 x 125 lbs

Cable Pulldowns
Set 1 - 8 x Plate 9
Set 2 - 8 x Plate 9

DB Hammer Curls
Set 1 - 9 x 32.5 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 9 x 32.5 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)

DB Curls
Set 1 - 10 x 25 lbs

This was one of the worst workouts I can remember having. My lower back felt sore and stiff (which is why I dropped the weight so much on the deadlifts), I had no focus/concentration, the weights felt heavy, pretty much nothing went right. I managed to get through it, but it was one of those workouts where right after the first set or two, you just want to stop, which I'm sure everyone's had at one time or another. Haha. Anyways, I had my PWO shake, chilled out for about four hours and went right back at it again.

*Workout Two (Chest and Triceps)*
Incline DB Bench Presses
Warm up set 1 - 7 x 35 lbs
Set 1 - 12 x 54 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 2 - 12 x 54 lbs (plus dumbbell bar) 
Set 3 - 11 x 54 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)
Set 4 - 7 x 54 lbs (plus dumbbell bar)

Flat BB Bench Presses 
Set 1 - 7 x 135 lbs
Set 2 - 7 x 140 lbs
Set 3 - 5 x 145 lbs
Set 4 - 6 x 135 lbs

Dips
Set 1 - 6 x Bodyweight
Set 2 - 6 x Bodyweight

Flat DB Flyes
Set 1 - 12 x 25 lbs

Incline DB Flyes
Set 1 - 12 x 25 lbs

I know this was supposed to be chest and triceps, but my triceps were so bombed by the time I was done doing the DB incline presses (let alone the whole workout), that I figured I didn't really need to add anything else in for them. I can tell it's going to take me a while to get used to doing this higher volume stuff. Haha.

Anyways, that was a long post, so kudos to anyone who actually read the whole thing! Haha.

Thanks again for reading, and Merry Christmas, everyone! Hope you all have a happy and safe holiday season!


----------

